# html-Felder bearbeiten



## domdom (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer html seite. Ich habe die Suchefunktion benutzt und nichts dazu gefunden. 

Die Aufgabestellung:

Ich bin Patler und möchte Wasserstände von Flüssen herauslesen. Nur leider ist das mit Hand sehr viel arbeit. Somit mache ich ein java prog. welches dies für mich erledigt und sie mir dann schön in einer exel auflistet. Mein problem ist, diese Seite hat es fertig gebracht, die Seite so zu erstellen, dass wenn ich einen Link mit Post versende sie mich auf die Startseite verweisen. Und dies nur mit bestimmten links. Wenn ich es mit Hand mache öffnet sich die Seite im gleichen Fenster. Das mit der Post-Info habe ich aufgegeben. 

Zur Frage:

Gibt es eine Funktion in Jave, welche einen button auf einer Seite aktivierenn kann. Irgendwie möchte ich schon an die Wasserstände herankommen.

Danke euch schonmal

domdom


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Das hört sich für mich eher nach Javascript an. Mit Java hat das mal gar nichts zu tun, daher bist du hier völlig falsch  :wink:


----------



## DP (6. Jan 2007)

besorge dir einen clickroboter und mache ein script dass dir die werte alle paar minuten in dein excel einträgt. alles andere ist zuviel aufwand


----------

